# P.C.B. fiacso and Gator



## BigPapiAU (Jan 29, 2012)

Fishing with DanS1 out of West Bay in PCB this morning. Launched our WS Tarpon 120 and 160's at 4:45 am. DanS1 caught a nice 26.5" red around 6:45 on a popping cork:notworthy:. I lost a nice speck (22+") around the same time on a Skitter Walk. We got back together around 9:30a and decided to paddle back to an old shrimp farm in West Bay with only his one legal red and my lost trout. 

In between this, I break my W&M Flats Blue rod tip AND fall and bust my butt while taking a break from paddling:no:. Anyway, I rig my broken W&M rod up with DanS1's popping cork and a 4" gulp shrimp and we head back towards the launch.

We leave the shrimp farm and BAM! my popping cork with a 4" GULP! shrimp rootbeer color goes down..I automatically think it's a keeper red and whistle to DanS1..he looks back and sees my kayak turning into the wind toward the fish. I fight the fish for a few minutes with DanS1 paddling back to observe. The fish surfaces and I let out a yelp like an excited female on her wedding day.. GATOR trout! DanS1 comes back from 50 or so yards in front of me to assist.. I get the trout boat side and reach for the boga grip..SPLASH!!!..I flip my WS Tarpon120 for the first time ever trying to reach my biggest trout to date:whistling:. Needless to say, all my gear goes floating with the SW wind..I somehow keep the gator trout hooked, wind up cradling it between my left arm like a NFL running back in waist deep water. 

Major props to DanS1 who actually jumped out of his yak, somehow grabbed all of my gear that was floating away with the wind and incoming tide, and put it back into my T120. 

It was a crazy morning on the water. A couple of firsts with the big trout and the first flip in the yak.


----------



## b16acrx1988 (Jul 8, 2012)

That is a nice fish.


----------



## BigPapiAU (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks, he measured 26" and right at 5lbs


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice gator


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

+1 on a nice gator, biggest I've seen in a while, good job


----------



## DanS1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Still trying to figure out how you actually landed that fish - very impressive. That was one of the funnier moments I can remember on the water. 
Congrats - I am glad I was there to witness that!


----------



## BigPapiAU (Jan 29, 2012)

@DanS1..I'd still rather have your sailfish! Haha.. It's been a fun spring/summer getting to fish w/ you.


----------



## DanS1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah... Doubt that I'll ever top that. Gonna try though!


----------



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice trout! I see a GoPro on the kayak...was it on? That would be some entertaining footage!


----------



## BigPapiAU (Jan 29, 2012)

Funny you notice that..it was on all stinking day except this 45 minute fiasco. I was telling DanS1 how classic the video would have been... Regular footage, saw me set hook, fight fish...fish...fight fish..see fish jump..see me go ballistic. Next thing you see is yak flipping, underwater gopro shot...kayak flipped back up, gator trout on board! Haha..


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice trout and funny story..


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

thats a stud fer sure.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

nice fish:thumbup::thumbup::clapping:


----------



## kbush (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice trout, congratulations. Amazing you were able to salvage the fish and your gear.


----------



## BigPapiAU (Jan 29, 2012)

I lost my pliers, braid scissors and my homemade light. Only things that didn't float. Lol


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice Monsta!


----------

